# Erythema Gastric Mucosa...anyone?



## j.berkshire (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm starting this thread again...any takers?  My dilemma with coding for erythema of the gastric mucosa (not defined as gastritis) is that the tabular listing of erythema does not have an entry for mucosal.  The main term is code, 695.9:  for generalized erythema, but is commonly used for skin conditions.  Another option I consider is to use the findings, abnormal, structure, body, GI tract, 793.4.  I can't quite decide which is better.  Any thoughts or other suggestions out there?

Thanks,


----------



## cblack712 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jenny -  I would use 537.89 *(other specified disorders of the stomach). 
Hope that helps!
Carrie


----------

